# Satellite TV Receivers



## vango57 (Mar 7, 2011)

Are the satellite tv receivers worth getting for Recovery?


----------



## seawolf (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes. The best ones are the DVR recievers they have a 500 gig sata drive in them.
Mark


----------



## Doskias51 (May 18, 2011)

You can actually get more money selling the receiver online, like ebay, if they are hd dvr receivers. I have sold several for about 50-75 dollars each.


----------



## TechCF (May 22, 2011)

The receivers I have opened have been made very cheap. Only thing I could find that could be gold where the antenna connector and the microchip on the card. The SCART/HDMI/RCA and card reader where all silver colored contacts. The chips where all cheap looking plastic. Didn't even have an aluminum heatsink.


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 22, 2011)

I opened a dish network Model:deo4 yesterday and found pretty much all junk. The most impressive thing on it was the copper cord. One microscopic heat sink.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Red marked - places where gold might be
Yellow marked - copper

*biggest red circle (oval) center bottom should be yellow


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 22, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Red marked - places where gold might be
> Yellow marked - copper
> 
> *biggest red circle (oval) center bottom should be yellow



There is some small amounts of copper but not really worth the time. Maybe just pop the copper components off and sell them as copper bearing material. where is the gold inside the chips? did not see any gold colored connection points on the board except for a very small section where the card reader inserts.


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 22, 2011)

pimpneightez said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Red marked - places where gold might be
> ...



hey patner I just got about twenty of these boards. seems like it was a junction box or switch box for a communications hub. I would say late 70's era. I cut the gold fingers off and found a stash of what I think is gold plated brass connectors. that one silver component has gold plated button under it. I havent gotten around to taking any of the components off. the other silver box looks like copper winding but has a danger under high pressure stamped on it. Is there anything else that would contain anything good? I took the pins to a pawn shop because I could swear they were gold. the pawn guy looked at it and even he thought it was 24k because it was so deep gold looking.Test came out negative for gold though.


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 22, 2011)

pimpneightez said:


> pimpneightez said:
> 
> 
> > patnor1011 said:
> ...


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pins are only plated with gold.


----------



## dtectr (Jun 22, 2011)

pimpneightez said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Red marked - places where gold might be
> ...


Unless you have X-ray vision, you WON"T see gold - they are _inside_ the chips. Especially the large, flat square one with the gold corner - that is a BGA (Ball Grid Array) type processor. Look up green fiber processors using the search function.

The 2 socket connections, the SCSI & the USB connectors, have gold plated wires/pins. The other chips need to be broken open & viewed under magnification.

You were only partly accurate re: the card reader - the pins that makes contact with the sim card must be gold plated, and always is.

And please - do some research here before going too much further - go to lazersteve's signature line & follow the guided tour links. Oh yeah, the 2 links in patnor's signature line would be good, as well.

good luck!


----------



## 608rogerm (Jul 4, 2011)

You're wasting your time with boards like this in home refining. I'm getting $5 per lb for my high grade (like these) at the refinery. Look inside the signal receiver on the roof. :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Jul 4, 2011)

608rogerm said:


> You're wasting your time with boards like this in home refining. I'm getting $5 per lb for my *high grade *(like these) at the refinery. Look inside the signal receiver on the roof. :roll:



High grade boards like what? The boards from receivers like the one pictured?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Claudie said:


> 608rogerm said:
> 
> 
> > You're wasting your time with boards like this in home refining. I'm getting $5 per lb for my *high grade *(like these) at the refinery. Look inside the signal receiver on the roof. :roll:
> ...




Thats what they are known as on Ebay.


Jim


----------



## Claudie (Jul 4, 2011)

I forgot about E-Bay. They probably are high grade boards there.... :|


----------



## 608rogerm (Jul 10, 2011)

Boards in the first two pictures. Please accept my apologies if I sounded rude,as I was in a hurry that day.This is a truly wonderful website. At the refinery,or e-bay,high grade is considered any green coated board(not brown)with exposed gold. And there are several different category's of these.(I think I'm sorting around 15 different category's) If you happen to find an old Direct TV or Dish Network(they are all different,high grade boards to worthless) satellite dish taken off the roof(usually considered scrap metal),open up the aluminum box that the coax cable is hooked up to.You'll need Torx bits.


----------



## Goldwasser (Jul 11, 2011)

Based on the grading curve at boardsort.com the above picture of the sat. board is considered High Grade Telecom.

However, for what it is worth:

I learned real quick that in this industry the term "high grade board" means about as much to me as "high speed internet", as there is no official standard. Turns out more often than not high grade ends up being simple motherboard. 

I guess when you put that motherboard grade next to a brown board or even a mid-grade green board with lots-o-steel and capacitors, it would correctly appear to be a higher grade, but honestly, motherboard is still only a few ladder steps up from the bottom. There are plenty of grades higher than that.

With that being said, our company has a more stringent definition of the term high grade. To meet the high grade standard the board has to have more than just "exposed gold" going for it. There are many variables and considerations that must be made, most of which are beyond the scope of this thread.

In summary, all that glitters is not always high grade. 

(disclaimer: This is my company's policy mixed with my own humble opinion. Other policies and opinions WILL differ.)

[edit: disclaimer and reference to above image]


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 11, 2011)

Chris,

I have a bunch of electronic scrap that I plan to disassemble and remove boards. The scrap ranges from phones to toys to old boom boxes to satelite dish receivers and all kinds of other crazy stuff. If I wanted to send the boards to you how would your company go about determining their values? By your site I understand that part of the process is sending in pictures. But with such a broad range of boards I'm guessing in my case the pictures would be more for a ball park figure.

Thanks

GC


----------



## Goldwasser (Jul 11, 2011)

Pictures are helpful for sure. I can tell you that most often boom boxes, stereos, toys and most appliances only contain low or mid grade boards. 

You are welcome to send any boards for us to grade, but keep this is mind: If the boards are found to be lowgrade , or midgrade, you will more than likely lose money as they often cost more to ship than we pay, and of course I will not be able to return the material if you are not happy with our determination or rates, so I ask you to exercise fiscal caution when using this method.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 11, 2011)

FWIW
If you take high res photos, front & back, with your boards laid out and a complete description, Chris can usually give you a fairly accurate quote.

I photo at 8 meg, which blows up well with good clarity. I do not recommend sending boards to anyone, without a quote first. For example - My shipping costs, including the PayPal fee, off the top of my head, ends up being about $0.82/lb. Unless I know payout is higher than that, of course, I lose money.


----------



## Goldwasser (Jul 11, 2011)

dtectr said:


> FWIW
> If you take high res photos, front & back, with your boards laid out and a complete description, Chris can usually give you a fairly accurate quote.
> 
> I photo at 8 meg, which blows up well with good clarity. I do not recommend sending boards to anyone, without a quote first. For example - My shipping costs, including the PayPal fee, off the top of my head, ends up being about $0.82/lb. Unless I know payout is higher than that, of course, I lose money.




Thank you for sharing your per pound cost with the the forum dtectr. I will retain that tidbit for future reference when needed.
Obviously shipping rates may vary based on carrier and location, but I imagine it is all fairly close to your finding.


----------

